# Proper Squatting Form



## pwloiacano (Oct 28, 2010)

I have heard many different opinions on this subject.  So, I am looking to get the forums' opinion.

Are parallel squats or deep squats better for leg development?  I have heard that deep squats are very bad for your knees.  I personally right now go a tiny bit below parallel and it feels pretty good.  I just don't know if I am selling myself short by not going down as far as I possibly can.

Not sure...


----------



## Marat (Oct 28, 2010)

Credit for the image goes to The Aasgard Company


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 28, 2010)

Don't Let the Knees Pass The Toes & Other Squatting Myths

Squatting deep = more range of motion = more muscle recruitment

Also, the image above is good as a general guideline.  I prefer a more upright torso with more knee and ankle flexion, but that's just nitpicking.


----------



## Marat (Oct 29, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> I prefer a more upright torso with more knee and ankle flexion



Here's Rip's take on torso/back position and how it relates to the bar.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 29, 2010)

Mine are done with a wide stance.  Probably shoulder width if not a tad more.  I also have my toes pointed at an angle outward just a tad.  Seems to be working.  

I have heard their is proper technique for every type of lift.  Olympic lifts are not my cup of tea.


----------



## Marat (Oct 29, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Mine are done with a wide stance.  Probably shoulder width if not a tad more.  I also have my toes pointed at an angle outward just a tad.  Seems to be working.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks.  Good to know the method I use is also acceptable.  Too many myths in the gym.


----------

